# yellow/brown leaves...pics included:(



## mero (Jan 30, 2008)

hey alL! 
this is my first grow! plants seem 2 be very healthy started em on bloom nutes the other day but ther seems to be sumfin wrong wit most/all my fan leaves...

what do u think it is ? and how can i fix this ? 

thanks 


MERO


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Jan 30, 2008)

Nut burn.  You started too strong.  Rinse them with some clean water, and when you start up again use half strength solution to get them used to it.


----------



## mero (Jan 30, 2008)

oh ok! i thought it might have been ..a mg def of N def..


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok wait a minute - was it like this before you started fertilizing or it started afterwards?


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 30, 2008)

yeah that looks like nute burn to me.  personally when I feed my plants i start them off at half the recomended dose.  The best way to catch nute burn is when the very tips of the leaves begin to turn a brown/yellow.  Ive allways been able to catch it early enogh where it didnt do any harm.  I also feed my plants nutes about every second to third watering.  good luck


----------



## mero (Jan 31, 2008)

hey.
it was a little like that but not as bad.. 

im just goin to flush for a few days...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 31, 2008)

*What size pot is she in? For every gallon of dirt you have her growing in you need to flush her with 3 gallons of plain water. So if you have her in a 3 gallon pot you need to flush 9 gallons of plain water through her.  *


----------



## mero (Jan 31, 2008)

lol how much is a gallon compared to Liters  ?? 

lol


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 31, 2008)

Same deal really man if your potter is a 3 liter then use 9 liter


----------



## red_ss (Jan 31, 2008)

so guys if im over nute and i just watered my plants with water+nutes should i flush at the moment even if the soil is very wet? or i have to waite until the soil drys then flush?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 31, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *What size pot is she in? For every gallon of dirt you have her growing in you need to flush her with 3 gallons of plain water. So if you have her in a 3 gallon pot you need to flush 9 gallons of plain water through her.  *


 
So if I got 5 gal then I need to flush with 12 gal of freash water !!??
the only way I can do that in the house is move the plants out of the light and move to bathroom and use the hand shower sprayer to flush, I don't have a drain bucket under my bucket just plastic..
I might try that with mine..


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Jan 31, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> So if I got 5 gal then I need to flush with 12 gal of freash water !!??


 
3 x 5 is 15 dude


----------



## red_ss (Feb 1, 2008)

my leaves is almost the same as mero's plants!! does that means they are nut burnned? should i flush at the moment or give it fresh water next time?


----------



## LoveIt (Feb 12, 2008)

mero said:
			
		

> lol how much is a gallon compared to Liters  ??
> 
> lol



here's a measurement converter for you, mero- http://www.onlineconversion.com/volume.htm

sativas are so elegant!

i'm jealous of anyone who gets to grow outside  

good luck!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 12, 2008)

yup! nute burn for sure, use a nice bit of str8 h20 next dose and shell be fine! looking good!


----------

